# Controlador de velocidad de un motor de CC



## gell (Nov 3, 2006)

Hola necesito hacer un controlador de velocidad de un motor de cc aumento y disminución, con un circuito digital y pulsadores. Si alguien puede ayudarme a diseñar el sistema digital que responda, 
gracias.


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 3, 2006)

Mezclando https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/conectar-motor-12v-dc-transistor-3313/ con https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/controlador-volumen-circuito-digital-3965/ y algo de alcohol te queda:
PWM con 555 controlado mediante potenciómetro digital y motor controlado por MOSFET

Si necesitas girarlo en reversa, busca "puente H" que se vió repetidas veces.


----------



## Braulio (Nov 5, 2006)

Este q te ejo aquí es un controlador de velocidad y sentido de giro de un motor dc de 12V, consiste en las sgtes etapas:

1.-Generador de PWM: Un 555 en astable establece la frecuencia de los pulsos en aprox 40Hz (periodo = 25mseg) y otro 555 en monoestable que regula el ancho de pulso segun se hace variar el potensiómetro entre 0+ y 25mseg-

2.- Aislamiento: un optoaislador para separar la etapa de potencia de 12V con la de los 555s o generadores de PWM de 5V

3.- Etapa de potencia: formado por un puente H de transistores darlington para avastecer de corriente suficiente al motor.

Algunas observaciones:
La simulación se hace muy lenta, no se por q quiza mi procesador no jala, en la implementación funciona mucho mejor.
Las negaciones deben ser alimentadas con igual voltaje q el puente H, osea 12V
Algunas puertas NO creo q estan de mas, las coloq para asegurar el requerimiento de corriente.
En el puente H los darlington NPN y PNP deben ser complementarios

Espero te sirva de algo.
Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 8, 2006)

¿Con que programa se abre el .PWI y el .DSN?
¿No era más fácil postear una imagen?


----------



## Braulio (Nov 8, 2006)

De acuerdo, pero lo publiqué como .dsn para q puedan abrirlo con PROTEUS y puedan ver el funcionamiento, suele ser mas didáctico.
Pero disculpen por q no pensé en los q no usan ese software En todo caso aqui va el esquemático completo. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## spinaker (Oct 28, 2007)

No acabo de entender el circuito, como cambias el ancho del pulso? En teoria con la R variable del 555 no? pero a la minima que toco esa R el motor se pone como loco.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2007)

Tal vez esto te sirva agregando el potenciometro dig. de Nilfrred


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 28, 2007)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Tal vez esto te sirva agregando el potenciometro dig. de Nilfrred


El DS1669-50k es de MaMu no mío.
Con un C555 (CMOS) te evitas la resistencia me parece.
¿Y que proporción de alcohol lleva?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2007)

Hoy vengo bien, mantube la promesa de no tomar hasta que empezara a tomar nuevamente.

¿ Que resistencia ?


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 28, 2007)

R2 ¿Que función cumple?
No consigo el potenciometro digital ese. ¿Vos lo podes conseguir?


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 28, 2007)

La pata del BUZ no llegaba al 555, habia que poner algo, primero pense en una lampara, pero me parecio exagerado. La proxima vez arrimo los componentes para no colocar nada. (Ironia, el circuito no es mio)

http://www.electronicaliniers.com.ar/principal.htm
DS1669-010 DIG.RHEOSTAT 10KOHM	$27.063
Con ese precio debe venir con una señorita en paños menores que lo acciona.

En la pag que posteaste figura a $11, pero dice de 50K

En que valor lo estas buscando ?


----------



## Nilfred (Oct 28, 2007)

El tuyo esta en ARS y el mio en USD, supongo que el valor esta bien.
El otro problema del mio es que es SMD.
Según tu circuito debe ser de 50kΩ, aunque viniendo del 555 supongo que se puede arreglar para poner lo que venga.


----------



## aureliochavez (May 3, 2009)

Buenas tardes a todos 
estoy tratando de hacer un potenciometro digital, que controle un motor de CC. de 90 VCD, 
y estoy ivestigando tambien, si hay algun cicuito que cuando el motor supere el amperaje especificado mediante una se;al pueda detener el motor.


----------



## cheko123 (May 23, 2010)

pues a mi me fue mas util con el proteus solo lo descargue y lo probe gracias me fue de gran ayuda


----------



## pepechip (May 23, 2010)

hola
os dejo un controlador de velocidad mediante 2 pulsadores
http://www.microcontroladorespic.co...ontroladores-pic/regulador-PWM/luz-motor.html


----------



## seaarg (Nov 11, 2010)

Braulio dijo:


> De acuerdo, pero lo publiqué como .dsn para q puedan abrirlo con PROTEUS y puedan ver el funcionamiento, suele ser mas didáctico.
> Pero disculpen por q no pensé en los q no usan ese software En todo caso aqui va el esquemático completo. Salu2:
> 
> BRAULIO



Excelente tu aporte braulio, queria darte las gracias, ya que estuve renegando toda la tarde para lograr un puente H.


----------



## benur600 (Nov 23, 2010)

Braulio dijo:


> Este q te ejo aquí es un controlador de velocidad y sentido de giro de un motor dc de 12V, consiste en las sgtes etapas:
> 
> 1.-Generador de PWM: Un 555 en astable establece la frecuencia de los pulsos en aprox 40Hz (periodo = 25mseg) y otro 555 en monoestable que regula el ancho de pulso segun se hace variar el potensiómetro entre 0+ y 25mseg-
> 
> ...



que tal trate de adaptar tu circuito para que solo me controlara la velocidad mediante un mosfet y controlar el giro con un rele 2 polos 2 tiros, pero al momento de dejar parado el motor el 555 monoastable se sobrecalienta, si me pudieras ayudar te lo agradeciar mucho, te dejo el circuito que arme, saludos y espero q alguien me pueda ayudar


----------

